# Williamsburg: Which II resort has the best pool for kids?



## CMF (Jan 15, 2007)

My kids love pirate ships, water slides, etc.  I know that there are water parks in the area, but I'm looking for good on site amenities.

Charles


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 15, 2007)

We'll, while I really like Marriott's Manor Club and thought Sunterra's Greensprings Plantation was all right, I think you can rule both of them out on the spectacular pool front. Neither had that great of a pool as far as I was concerned. I do have pictures of both resorts and their pools if you care to look at them for comparison. The pics are in my signature below. 

I'm not certain that you're going to find any great on site pools at any of the Williamsburg resorts.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2007)

The best indoor pools in the WMBG area are King's Creek and Marriott's Manor Club.  The best outdoor poors in the WMBG area are  Marriott's Manor Club, Sunterra Greensprings Plantation, and King's Creek.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 15, 2007)

King's Creek has a very large indoor pool and one side is zero-entry (or whatever they call it--the kind where you can walk right in and the floor slopes very gently down like a lake bottom). The outdoor pools are nice, too. But no waterpark spectacular stuff that I remember. I think one of the pools has one of those mushroom sprinklers.


----------



## armlem2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Charles it isn't just another water park, it is "the water park".  If you like slides, tubes rides, etc. I think once you and kids go to "Water Country USA" you will definately want to go back again and again.  It is a great water park for kids and adults! I think you will find it hard to stay by the pool once you go.

Therefore you may not want make the pool your determining factor. JMHO


----------



## CMF (Jan 16, 2007)

*Thanks All.*

To Larry.

I have an aversion to water parks that I can not explain. Maybe it's from growing up in "The City" and going to crowded public pools and beaches as a kid.    I've never been to a water park, but I picture them as crowded, chaotic, noisy places.  I must be wrong of course since they seem to be hugely popular.

What I was looking for was something more in line with the Orlando Horizons or Disney's Vero Beach resort pool.

Charles


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 16, 2007)

Charles,
you pretty much nailed the description of a water park, but lots of folks think they are a lot of fun, me included.  Try Typhoon Lagoon at Disney if you get a chance.  You can set up camp under a palm tree in the sand overlooking a wave pool and stay out of the fray if it gets too busy.  

You won't find anything remotely like Horizons in Williamsburg except for the Great Wolf Lodge (not a timeshare), but it would be very crowded and noisy, and indoors.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 16, 2007)

I can't stand water parks either. We live in northern NJ and for a while there it seemed like there was a terrible accident at a water park every year. The ones up here are just like you describe--overcrowded, noisy, just very dangerous-feeling. 

However...I do love Water Country. They advertise that they set the industry standard for safety, and the whole place seems MUCH, MUCH, MUCH safer than any other water park I've ever been to. (Haven't been to the Disney ones, they are probably very well run too.) 

They station lifeguards every 10 feet or so around each pool and attraction. The lifeguards will not talk to you if you come up to them, and there are signs that say not to talk to them, they are watching the water. 

When we were there, my 5yo scraped her toe in the baby pool (about 10 inches deep) and a lifeguard supervisor (not a regular lifeguard, because they were watching the water!) came up to us, asked what was wrong, summoned help, and a first-aid assistant came running right to the pool and washed and bandaged my DD's toe right there. 

They also have dozens of life jackets at EVERY attraction, free for your use on racks, every size. And people wear them and are encouraged to wear them.

Hope this reassures you a bit.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, you won't find any Disney or Horizons type pools at the TS resorts in Williamsburg, but King's Creeks indoor and outdoor pools are great, and you are next door to Water Country if you decide that a water park is your "thing."  You are also very close to Busch Gardens.


----------

